# 1st OB appt - questions to ask?



## Ellivort

i have done this before, but I sure feel like a rookie.

Is there anything specific I should be asking based on being over 35 and pregnant?

Also, if anyone is or has been pregnant with PCOS I'd like to know what I should talk to my doctor about in terms of possible complications.

OFc the doctor may cover all t his, but I find sometimes there tends to be a don't ask don't tell motto among doctors and I want to be informed.

I had premature rupture at 36 wks and I'd like to sort out why that happened so I can avoid. 

Thanks for the help ladies!


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi hun, I can't help about potential pcos issues. Age-wise, I had DS2 when I was 37 and there was no special treatment due to my age. Age has only been an issue this time for me now I'm over 40. I'm not sure if this is different in Canada, I'm in UK.

H&H 9 months to you x


----------

